# why not to buy a meffets 4x4



## jianziboy (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBUEjMRH6A


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 25, 2010)

use the core on a mini Qj 4x4 and it'll become really good


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 25, 2010)

lol


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

EDIT: double ninja


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm glad people keep embedding videos for other people because I totally forgot how to click on links.


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 25, 2010)

lol.. maybe it's just happend 1 in thousands cases..


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2010)

Because every mefferts has done this, and no other cube will do that.

Like this, the that, like this this like that (ohhh)


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I'm glad people keep embedding videos for other people because I totally forgot how to click on links.



Did you really?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad people keep embedding videos for other people because I totally forgot how to click on links.
> ...



DUH


----------



## Ton (Jul 25, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBUEjMRH6A



Well Meffert has great service... You can ask for a new corner ....Because this occurred you make a conclusion about this 4x4 Things can break, that's why Mefferts offer service compared to other sites.... although I admin , it is a weak corner for the things you like to do for speedcubing


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 25, 2010)

Ton said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBUEjMRH6A
> ...



i got myine through trade


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I'm glad people keep embedding videos for other people because I totally forgot how to click on links.



OSHT what do I do to open this video.


----------



## Forte (Jul 25, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad people keep embedding videos for other people because I totally forgot how to click on links.
> ...



SMILE AT IT


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 25, 2010)

Forte said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## TheBanana (Jul 25, 2010)

My QJ 4x4 did the same thing. I tried super gluing it very neatly and making sure it fits like it did originally but the cube is much stiffer and doesn't turn as smooth now. I recently purchased a maru 4x4 black so I hope I have a better experience with durability. I have to say, the QJ did last almost a year but I was expecting it to last much more.


----------

